
Quora answer to “I have just gotten accepted into MIT. Should I go?” - jchernan
https://www.quora.com/I-have-just-gotten-accepted-into-MIT-Should-I-go/answer/Jeffrey-Scott-Poore?share=1
======
gyoza
why is this here?

